# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  which subjects u like?

## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum/hello
the question is simple ...which subject do u like?

----------


## sweet_n_sour

*well...i like computers...English...accounts...i think tht's it for now*

----------


## raiazlan

English And Accounts And Statistics Also

----------


## EntangleDesi

Computer..English [long as the topics are in for writing/readings are interesting]..Humanities..Religion

----------


## syeda

ummmm in ma school timee.. mughe mathss n biology bohot pasand thin..

now i m in totally diff field.. n all ma subjects are related to computers so now i likee programmingg n multimediaa.. sometimes networking practicals only :biggrin:

----------


## Diya84

I like to Mathmatics and some time drawing.

----------


## nottynicy

i lyk maths and computers

----------


## aragon

Mathematics, electronics &  robotics

----------


## RAHEN

great...to know abt u all...
i like math and accounts with psychology..art and craft also take ma interest.

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*My feavourite subject is Math,
and also like this under
Gen Marketing.
Management.
Civil Engr.
and 
A lot of Painting.*

----------


## RAHEN

painting..too..i like that subject...
nowadays i m having my interest in management...will try to get involved with it soon.. :Big Grin:

----------


## ViSIoN

Math and drawing...

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...good..majority of ppl like math.

----------


## waffa

*hmm ... math math math  bydaway my fav is also math n accounts.. *

----------


## theonejb

I like Physics and Computers the most...

----------


## RAHEN

sometimes we do get love for our subjects due to our teachers

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

My frv subj drawing & panting

----------


## Salafi_Scientist

I like various subjects including microbiology, cell biology, oncology, neurobiology, inorganic chemistry etc. I want to pursue a career in health sciences, inshAllah.

----------


## Muzi

accounting, biology, business and best of all economics

----------


## @sd

hmmzz

economics , maths , computer science , physic , etc

----------


## niceguy

gym and lunch

----------


## mytonse

Mathematics,basic sciences..everything that gives u ideas ..

----------


## kwt

*i like*

i like Mathematics and IT

----------


## lorocreative

wale-qum-salaam mia. I just like computer urdu and english.

----------


## angelinalove

I wanna read human science.

----------


## RAHEN

human science..and what seems so interesting to you in that.?

----------


## Tulip

English and science were my favourite subjects back in school days.

----------

